# Draw the villager above you + your favorite villager! [Open!]



## chewies (Apr 12, 2015)

Now open!!
If you have any questions or comments, you can find the chatbox thread here!
(To all you guys who are posting, thank you for being interested! Also thanks for dealing with my cluttered thread. I was really excited about this idea and I didn't plan too well. I'm hoping to get a little gift ready for the "beta testers" who are here and very confused. Working on straightening things up! You can still post thoguh.) I apologize in advance for anything that goes weird.

*NOTES:Please read everything in this post! (Or at least the rules and the want to join section.) Edit your posts with the updates please!!!
*




       This is an art thread for the purpose of gathering art of villagers for everyone in the ACNL community!  I thought it would be fun to collect art of villagers, and this idea came to mind! It's similar to those "do ____ for the person above you" posts. You say what your favorite villager is, and then you draw your villager and the villager above you! Preferably, these drawings would be interactions between the two villagers. I hope you join! I do apologize that this is long. Very long. But I hope it will be successful. //prays


​
*1.* You can join as many times as you want, but please finish one request before you move on to the next. 

*2.* There's no request time that you have to get the art done by, it's all on your own schedule, as the art is not for somebody. You are not receiving art in this thread, it's meant for everybody to enjoy. This way, even if you are a very busy person, you can always doodle this in your free time!

*3.* Only join if you do plan on doing one. I'd hate if someone's request never gets filled. 

*4.* No idle chat on this thread please! I want to keep it as clean as possible so people can easily find what villager they will be drawing. If you see someone's art you especially like, you can always send them little tbt tips (wink wink) There is a chatbox for this thread, that can be found here

*5.* Have fun with your art! I want this to be as unstressful as possible for you artists. I know art can be stressful sometimes. Although someone will be expecting the art, they aren't paying you, and can enjoy the other art that's been made! 

*6. *THIS IS NOT FOR DRAWING MAYORS. This is villagers only. Please do not draw mayors in your art. (I'm not telling you that it's forbidden, because if you have an idea for an interaction that requires a mayor, by all means do it. I personally prefer that the mayor look pretty basic, like ones that you find when you just google "animal crossing", but I can't stop you from drawing what you want.) 
*7.* PLEASE DO NOT STEAL ARTWORK. 

*8.* Villagers MUST be animals. No humans or gijinkas. You are free to do those on your own, but the goal I have in mind is strictly villagers as they are. 



​
*You will be drawing two villagers.* One villager will be your choice, and the other is the villager the person who posted above you chose. You can find the link to all ACNL villagers here for references on appearance and personalities. 

_Q: Who am I drawing?_
A: You are only required to draw the villager that the person directly above you wants drawn. The rest is up to you. 
If the post above you is set up how I intended, it should look like: 
*Villager above me!: ~
Villager I want drawn: ~*
you would be drawing the "villager I want drawn" of the person above you. 

When you make your post, it should be the same format, except for the villager you are drawing for the person above you should go in the first part, and the villager YOU want to be drawn should be second. 

*//From here, feel free to skip to the Want to Join section and come back after you've posted. This part is about the drawing. *

_Q: How am I drawing them?_
A: Anyway you want! Preferably they would be interacting with each other, based on their personalities. That's mostly just my personal goal for these, as I think that would be super cute and a great addition to the community! I think it would be really great if you took a look at the biographies for both villagers and drew something that would reflect that. For example you could have them talking (with text and/or with emotions like they do in the game). Ideas of how they interact in the world could be doing things like catching bugs and fish, digging up things, chopping down trees, shopping at nooks, able sisters, kicks, etc. Pretty much anything that's kind of like ACNL lifestyley. 

_Q: What style am I drawing in?_
A: This is totally up to you. Different artists have different styles. As long as it is easy to tell what villagers you drew (even if you label it on the drawing) anything goes! This is meant to be relaxing for you. If you want to try new styles, be my guest. If you are more comfortable drawing in your own style than animal crossing's style, please do! However, as stated in the rules, they must be animals, not human or gijinka versions of the villagers. 

_Q: Can I draw multiple villagers?_
A: Yes! As many as you want, as long as the two that you are supposed to be drawing are the main focus. However I don't want you to stress, so don't worry about reaching any expectations and just enjoy yourself. (believe me, I feel the artist stress) 

_Q: Does it have to be colored?_
A: It's not required, but colors are always lovely. 

_Q: Where do I post the art?_
A: You will be posting the art in the same thread that you submitted your entry into this little thread. (more details will be listed below in the "Want to Join" section)

_Q: I'm not very good at art, but this is a great idea!_
A: JOIN. JOIN. JOIN. If thinking you aren't very good is the only reason you aren't joining, then join! Think of it as practice to get better! You also don't have to worry about disappointing anyone like you would with a commission because no one is paying you, and this is all on your own time. It's an art gift that you are giving to the community. If you're scared the person who requested won't like whatever you draw, just join anyway! It's not specifically for them, it's not their characters. (I mean, if they want more art of a certain character they can always join again.) 

If you have any other questions, you can ask me in the chatbox, and I'll post the answer there and here for others to see as reference!


​I'm glad you're interested in joining! 
I don't want anybody's request to be missed, and I want posts to be clear for the next person in line. So, there are rules for how to join. 
If your post doesn't meet the requirements, I'll try send you a PM with this set of rules attached so you can fix your post. 

PLEASE NOTE: You do not need to post the art at the same time that you request! 

*Step 1:* Make a post with a greeting to let me know that you have read the rules. 

*Step 2:* Refresh the page and see who is above you. Edit the post you just made (leaving the greeting at the beginning) and add these two details. Please bold at least the villager you want drawn like shown here: 
Villager above me!: (the villager that the person above you wants to be drawn)
*Villager I want drawn: (the villager you want drawn.)*

*Step 3:* Time to make art! You have all the time you need, have fun with it!

*Step 4:* Post your art! Find the post you originally made with the villager above me and villager I want drawn details. Just add the art to that post, this way it is not confusing for someone who is just joining the thread! Feel free to add any little comments to it that you want, as long as you _EDIT_ the original post you made. 

*Step 5:* I will be collecting a masterlist of all the art that has been made! Of course, I will credit you. If for some reason you prefer I leave you off that master list, just say so! If you're okay with it, just finish editing your post and you are finished! You are free to create another post to do another drawing if you wish. 

*Step 6:*Optional, but you can post your art on the chatbox thread, with a "Hey chewies, my art is finished!", that way it might get up on the list faster. 

Here's how I meant it to go (if it strays from this a little, that's okay, as long as the end result is the same!)

1st poster
Villager above me!: n/a
Villager I want Drawn: Nan

2nd poster
Villager above me!: Nan
Villager I want Drawn: Freya

3rd
Villager above me!: Freya
Villager I want Drawn: Twiggy!

etc.

​Originally I was just going to tip artists here and there, but gifts make things more fun!

All gifts will be TBT, but relatively low amounts as I plan to give away to a lot of people. 
- Gifts will be gifted _after_ you submit the art that you are receiving the gift for! 
- Gifts sent by me will always start with a message that says "Gift: _why you received gift_"
Also, I want to make this fun for everybody, even those who don't think they are too great at art. You are still encouraged to join, and you have fair chance to win prizes!

*GIFTS TO BE RECEIVED*​First three artists to submit art will receive gifts! 
(to receive these gifts, you must post your art here in this thread according to the steps, as well as in the chatbox thread so I know the order they come in.)
First: 12 tbt
Second: 8 tbt
Third: 4 tbt



Spoiler: ♥past receivers♥



_
First: 12 tbt (Shirohibiki)
Second: 8 tbt (audino) 
Third: 4 tbt (NightDelight)_



Last poster on every page receives 3 tbt!


Spoiler: ♥past receivers♥



_Shirohibiki
audino
spCrossing
Money Hunter
StrawberryCrem
bitterlings
_



Drawings that have my villagers in them receive 2 tbt! These are surprise, and my villagers may change. 
_Note: you can only receive this gift if one of my villagers is the one of the two required for you to draw, not if you simply choose to include it._


Spoiler: ♥past receivers♥



_LeilaChan - cube_



Special mentions: These are for arts that I think are exactly what I had in mind when I made this thread. Special mentions will receive anywhere between 5-10 tbt (depending on how much extra I have available). 


Spoiler: ♥past receivers♥



_
Margie and Shep by audino
Drift + Pierce by KainAronoele 
Stiches and Wart Jr. by ssvv227
Genji and Chester by KainAronoele
Ankha and Flurry by bitterlings
_



​This is where I'll post the finished art. I hope to keep this not too cluttered and easy to navigate. Bare with me, I'll do my best to get the submissions on the list asap. 
On the finished art list, only special mentions will have a heart by their name!

MOVED: I have moved the Finished Art thread to the chatbox.

//also so i removed the about me section cause it was kinda long and probably a reason some people may have not read some of the more important stuff such as you were supposed to draw two villagers together, but for some reason it's still attached at the bottom?? idk


----------



## chewies (Apr 12, 2015)

I won't be doing one, but the first person to join will get 5 tbt. 
This is an example post for what I'm looking the next posts are. 
Bold what is bolded please! It makes it much easier for me to put it. 

Hello!

*Villager above me!: N/A
Villager I want drawn!: Nan*

(If i was drawing art, I would edit this post and put the art here after I have finished it)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 12, 2015)

hey ill doodle nan in a sec


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Nan and Chevre










i need to learn how to draw animals again.

*Villager I Want Drawn: Freya*


----------



## Nay (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll bite.

EDIT: Snooty wolves.






Flipped

For the person below me: Twiggy please!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello there,
I assume I'm supposed to draw Freya and Twiggy together?


----------



## Nay (Apr 12, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Hello there,
> I assume I'm supposed to draw Freya and Twiggy together?



No, you're only supposed to draw the character requested by the post above you. 

Post first, edit in your completed picture later, I believe this is so there aren't any mishaps where two people draw the same request.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

& ruby


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll draw Ruby! 


Sorry, haven't drawn in forever and I suck at drawing anyway ;p

*Villager I want drawn: Kabuki!*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 13, 2015)

audino said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> EDIT: Snooty wolves.
> 
> ...



sCREAMS THIS IS PRECIOUS OH MY GOD THANK YOU SO MUCH I ADORE IT///////// your art is stellar omg///


----------



## agscribble (Apr 13, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Spoiler: Original Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEOOO-OH! 
 
(I ended up posting it to my tumblr for better quality.)

I want to see someone draw Antonio please!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 13, 2015)

Here goes nothing...



...Did it work?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Try to draw...

Egbert!!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok
I'll edit this later for finished product

Margie Please


----------



## Nay (Apr 13, 2015)

I gotcha! 






Hopefully I got it right this time, I think I got it wrong last time haha 

Villager above me: Margie
*Villager I want Drawn: Shep*


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

Gotcha!

Villager above me!: Shep
Villager I want Drawn: Rooney


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 13, 2015)

PlasmaPower makes his debut!



Villager above me: Rooney
Villager I want drawn: Drift

Hopefully, I can improve as I go along.

Also, full size version here: https://41.media.tumblr.com/15bc1b316843744bbc35f0d841142da5/tumblr_nmrhc93siz1u3jw01o1_540.png


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Villager above me: Drift
Villager I want drawn: Pierce






Sorry for the sketchiness.. I may add color eventually and edit that one in ~
I also suck at frogs...

(btw guys, I think we're supposed to draw both villagers. Not just the one above us)


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

Awright. 






Villager above me: Pierce
Villager I want Drawn: hb.. Muffy


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Sowee I took so long with this.

Villager above me: Muffy
Villager I want Drawn: Vesta


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh yeah?! Well..






Villager above me: Vesta
Villager I want Drawn: Annabelle


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Villager above me: Anabelle
Villager I want Drawn: Bruce







I'll eventually color these, I promise ; ^;


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd like to join in if that's okay?

Villager Above me: Bruce
*Villager I want drawn: Marina*


edit: This might take some time for me to finish,
right now my Creativity Gears aren't turning


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

Dotty


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm taking it.

Villager Above me: Dotty
Villager I want drawn: Peanut



Full version here: https://40.media.tumblr.com/a525c14b417a3db9ac742695173a8876/tumblr_nmwy3fcgS41u3jw01o1_540.png


----------



## Finnian (Apr 15, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm taking it.
> 
> Villager Above me: Dotty
> Villager I want drawn: Peanut



HAHHHHAAA
I tried to draw with a laptop track pad in ms paint because I have no tablet lol iosjdoij
HHA I will draw better one later.


Villager above me: peanut
villager i want drawn: mitzi





omg okay.
literally ms paint and a really choppy, stops-working-a-lot trackpad.
i promise i'll draw a better one later

- - - Post Merge - - -

apparently there is mouse right next to me...
okayyy


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

( that is so cute Finnian wthth )


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 15, 2015)

Villager above me:Mitzi




Villager I want drawn: Wart Jr. {my favorite!!!}


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll draw Wart Jr. <3

(Wart Jr. and his new best friend)



The person below: Tucker.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry for such a rough sketch, but I wanted to try my hand at sketching my first pachyderm!!!

Villager above me: Tucker

Villager I want drawn: Filbert

Nooooo!!! Why is he sideways???


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 16, 2015)

Sure.

Villager above me: Filbert.

Villager I want drawn: Rudy.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Villager above me: Rudy
Villager I want drawn: Lolly


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Lolly

Genji


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Villager above me: Genji
Villager I want drawn: Chester


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 16, 2015)

Chester <3

The villager I want drawn: Bree


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 16, 2015)

Villager above me: Bree
Villager I want drawn: Aurora



Full version here: http://41.media.tumblr.com/89f6f432151cdb2618c689425ec39f3a/tumblr_nmywdj0XgB1u3jw01o1_1280.png


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

Villager above me: Aurora
Villager I want Drawn: Roald


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

Villager above me: Roald
Villager I want Drawn: Whitney


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 19, 2015)

Villager above me: Whitney
Villager I want drawn: Bettina

Here's Whitney.



I've been experimenting a bit to make my villagers look a bit more humanoid.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Villager above me: Bettina
Villager I want drawn: Poppy


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

villager above me: poppy
villager I want drawn: marshal


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

Villager above me: Marshal
Villager I want drawn: Stitches







Out of order > .< oops


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

Villager above me: Stitches
Villager I want drawn: Pekoe


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me joining!

*Villager above me!: ~ Pekoe
Villager I want drawn: ~ Kyle*

EDIT: All right; finished! Hopefully this looks okay...



Spoiler


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 24, 2015)

bump! would definitely do this if i could draw haha


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining!
> 
> *Villager above me!: ~ Pekoe
> Villager I want drawn: ~ Kyle*


Hello, I'll be joining, thanks.
Accepted

Villager I want drawn-Benjamin


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

All done hope I did Kyle justice.


Spoiler


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

villager i had to draw: biskit
villager i want drawn: ruby


Edit: OMG I DREW THE WRONG VILLAGER!!! sorry I'll draw Benjamin in a second hhh


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

Villager above me: Ruby
Villager I want drawn: Chrissy


----------



## supercat (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello, hope it's alright if I join! 

Villager above me:Chrissy
Villager I want drawn:Apple



Spoiler: Chrissy






Quick sketch, hope you like!


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 25, 2015)

Please ignore this post.


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

Accepted. 
Here's Diana gazing on the stars after a spa day, I apologize for the horrible quality.


Spoiler






Villager I want drawn: Static

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> villager i had to draw: biskit
> villager i want drawn: ruby
> 
> 
> Edit: OMG I DREW THE WRONG VILLAGER!!! sorry I'll draw Benjamin in a second hhh



That is a very cute Biskit. I wish I could do digital art. I might be too late but you don't have to draw Benjamin if you don't want to.


----------



## bitterlings (Apr 25, 2015)

why not? I'll join.






villager above me: static
villager i want drawn: monique


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler:  



sketchy crappy monique c: I haven't actually drew villagers in agessss >u< ANd I'm not that great at them >u< 






Villager above me: Monique
Villager I want: Goldie please ouo


----------



## supercat (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope you like! Quick sketch.



Spoiler: Goldie & Tangy







Villager above me: Goldie
Villager I want drawn: Tangy


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2015)

Villager above me, Tangy
Villager I want drawn, Pippy


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 25, 2015)

Yup, just going to do this again.

*Villager above me!: ~Pippy*
*Villager I want drawn: ~Caroline*

Also: @Skyhook: I saw your Kyle. I love how he looks!

EDIT: Done! I'm actually pretty proud of this piece.



Spoiler: Pippy and Caroline


----------



## supercat (Apr 25, 2015)

A little messy, but hey  

Villager above me: Caroline
Villager I want drawn:Cube

& You're welcome GoldieJoan!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

supercat said:


> I hope you like! Quick sketch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute, thanks!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll try this, seems like fun!

Villager above me:Cube
Villager I want drawn:Ankha

Here we goooo


----------



## bitterlings (Apr 25, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she looks adorable! thank you~

i'm gonna do another one again.





villager above: ankha
villager i want drawn: flurry


----------



## CozyKitsune (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello! ^.^ This sounds so fun!! *Grabs sketch book*

Villager above me: Flurry
Villager I want drawn: Bob


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

The one above me is Prin-- Flurry.

The one requesting art is Cally.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

Villager above me: Cally
Villager I want drawn: Punchy


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

Accepted.
Villager above me: Punchy
 Villager I want drawn: Cherry.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 25, 2015)

Imma do it! I'm really gonna do it!
Villager above: Cherry
Villager wanted: lets see we never get enough Bearold (lol)

edit: Done! Whadaya think? <sorry background is plain :v


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 26, 2015)

Challenge accepted!

*Villager above me!: ~ Barold
Villager I want drawn: ~ Clay*

EDIT: Yeah, this was a terrible piece of art. So I removed it.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Villager above me, *Tangy*
> Villager I want drawn, Pippy





Spoiler: Tangy


----------



## witchy (Apr 26, 2015)

reserving this!
villager above me: Pippy 
villager i want drawn: Fauna or Zell


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> That is a very cute Biskit. I wish I could do digital art. I might be too late but you don't have to draw Benjamin if you don't want to.



thanks! sorry for misreading ah!!~ here you go, here's your benjamin!





villager i had to draw: fauna & benjamin
villager i want drawn: poppy


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoiler: spoiler its rly bad








villager to draw: poppy (cutest squirrel! apart from marshalmallow)
villager i want drawn: let's go for dear ol' diana c:


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 28, 2015)

villager to draw: Diana
villager I want drawn: Elvis

Tried something different. Sorry if you don't like it T^T


----------



## bitterlings (Apr 28, 2015)

villager above: elvis
villager i want drawn: kiki


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 30, 2015)

-skip this post-

Just wanted to bump this thread. Next person please draw Kiki for bitterlings!


----------



## Robonoid (May 13, 2015)

ayyyyy this thing seems really fun so im gonna go and try it uvu


Spoiler: kitties










villager above: kiki
villager i want drawn: felicity

EDIT: added in the art!!


----------



## ashjaed (May 13, 2015)

Hey!
Hope you all enjoy! I need more practice, but this thread is perfect for it! :3



Spoiler











Villager above: felicity
Villager I want drawn: filbert!


----------



## Kohaku-san (May 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## LaurenCupcake (May 7, 2016)

Hello! I've read the rules so I'm going to draw Filbert now! 

Villager above me!: Filbert
Villager I want drawn: Eunice



Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

Claim!

I'd love Goldie to be drawn


----------



## LaurenCupcake (May 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 28, 2016)

im no good at art but need the practice
villager to draw: Goldie
Villager I want to be drawn: Fauna


----------

